# Network problems!

## Nonsense

Hi all,

i just created my system bit i cannot do 'PING'. So i tried :

```
/sbin/ifconfig
```

and i gt this.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo   Link encap:Local Loopback
> 
>       inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask: 255.0.0.0
> ...

 

      How do i add a new setting as i'm using VMware to run the OS

Please advice. Thank You

----------

## elgato319

```

ifconfig eth0 up

net-setup eth0

```

or manual

```

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x/24

route add default gw 192.168.x.x

echo nameserver 192.168.x.x > /etc/resolv.conf

```

be sure that the nic is detected correctly at bootup

good documentation: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

----------

## Nonsense

 *elgato319 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ifconfig eth0 up
> ...

 

Hi elgato319,

 i tried this command :

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

 but it prompts me:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

 

Please advice.

----------

## b0nafide

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

 

Make sure you have kernel support for the e1000 network card as well.

I'm guessing that you haven't installed vmware-tools or run vmware-config-tools.pl yet.

----------

## Nonsense

 *b0nafide wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device 
> 
> Make sure you have kernel support for the e1000 network card as well.
> ...

 

hi b0nafide,

However, i'm running on the command line instead of the GUI. How do i run the installer? 

Or do the settings? 

Please advice.

Thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

```
modprobe vmnet
```

Is it...I think. 

I'd be more inclined to think there's a kernel configuration problem in your guest, rather than host. 

What's your lspci -n look like?

In terms of running vmware-config.pl or whatever, the ebuild should tell you what needs to be run in the build messages after you've emerged the package. 

They're just perl scripts, so you'd run "perl /path/to/file.pl" 

Assuming you've already done that, you just need the right NIC driver in your guest's kernel, as mentioned above. The links in my sig should help.

----------

## b0nafide

 *Quote:*   

> I'd be more inclined to think there's a kernel configuration problem in your guest, rather than host. 

 

Indeed!

Configure your kernel and install vmware-tools - and yes, it can be done from bash.

from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest :

```
You need to build the network drivers as modules to be able to unload them later and load vmware optimized modules.

Device Drivers  --->

   Network Device support  --->

        [*] Network device support

             Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

                [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

                [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

                <M>   AMD PCnet32 PCI support

             Ethernet (1000Mbit)  --->

                [M] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support
```

----------

## Nonsense

 *b0nafide wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I'd be more inclined to think there's a kernel configuration problem in your guest, rather than host.  
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> Configure your kernel and install vmware-tools - and yes, it can be done from bash.
> ...

 

Hi,

So do you mean that i have to load Vmware-tools before rebooting the system?

----------

## b0nafide

 *Nonsense wrote:*   

> So do you mean that i have to load Vmware-tools before rebooting the system?

 

When installing, the VM mounts a CD-ROM image with the stuff you will need (no network required). 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest#Installing_VMware_Tools

----------

